# Did you hide in the bathroom in school?



## jijiji

or did you, when you were in school?


----------



## layitontheline

Rarely. I was more a library kind of girl. Plus my school had people patrolling the hallways and bathrooms during breaks :roll


----------



## Cyrus

Not really, I just flooded them out instead cause I was a naughty lil boy .


----------



## Charizard

Only during one of my years in high school. That had a lot more to do with depression than it did with SA though.


----------



## crsohr

Yes I did it a few times when I was skipping class, that was a LONG hour. One time these older guys came in and started kicking the door down and shouting "haha this kid is taking a massive crap" when obviously I wasn't doing that at all, I was just killing time. I panicked though and went back to class on that occasion lol. This other time I was with a friend and because they had teachers patrolling, everytime we heard footsteps we'd each rush into a cubicle and make pretend fart noises. Oh yeah that guy used to eat candy bars and donuts etc in the bathroom too, idk how he did it because that place stank to high heavens.


----------



## Revenwyn

Nope but probably only because I was homeschooled.


----------



## Ape in space

During lunch I used to look for any place I could find to waste time until class started again, because I didn't have any friends and was afraid of being seen by myself. Sometimes I went to the bathroom and tried to stay there as long as possible, and other times I would sit by my locker and pretend to be working intensely on something. I did this until about the 2nd year of high school, when I found out I was allowed to leave the school during lunchtime without permission. Then I started eating lunch in a park and then went to the school library for the rest of the time. You couldn't pay me to relive those crappy school days.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I would go to the bathroom frequently during lunch period and pretend I was going.. I'd walk around the school and stop in at every bathroom and just go in and look at myself in the mirror and waste time. 

but most of the time I'd just go sit in the library and do homework.


----------



## successful

no, that's where all the students went to smoke cigs lol.


----------



## Stormclouds

Nope, I usually hid in the library. Bathrooms were where the other girls hung out and smoked and gossiped, so I avoided them as much as possible.


----------



## Aarondiablo

I hide in a stall an entire school day because my acne was bad :/


----------



## Paul

I was afraid of the bathroom and was very careful to not drink much so that I could hold it in and never have to use it (a daily challenge, but I was convinced it was an unspeakably horrible place). Never saw the inside of my junior high or high school bathrooms.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

wow, I didn't know people actually smoked in high school bathrooms. That seems so cliche.


----------



## skygazer

no way, I'd rather be in detetion. I usually go to the library and sometimes walk around outside the school building when the weather is nice.


----------



## successful

Haydsmom2007 said:


> wow, I didn't know people actually smoked in high school bathrooms. That seems so cliche.


lol hell yeah.
they smoked cigs, smoked weed,sell weed, shoot dice for money,play cards for money, talk,ect in the bathroom.well at least they did at my h.s but then again i went to a ghetto public school, in the south lmao.


----------



## krista91

I rarely even used the bathroom in school. Maybe once in a year. In fact, it gave me more anxiety to go there.. All the girls staring at me.. O_O
So I just mostly stayed in my classroom.


----------



## heyJude

Quite a lot during my senior year of high school, but only when the library was closed. I seriously thought I was the only one who did that until I came to these forums.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

successful said:


> lol hell yeah.
> they smoked cigs, smoked weed,sell weed, shoot dice for money,play cards for money, talk,ect in the bathroom.well at least they did at my h.s but then again i went to a ghetto public school, in the south lmao.


that is so silly.. don't teachers go to the bathrooms too??


----------



## Jcgrey

I did on some occasions. other times I just left and walked around until school was over, then went home.


----------



## rainbowOne

no, the bathrooms at my school stank! 

actually once I got to college, there was one bathroom that I used to hang out in with my friends because it was the only place in the school that had heaters!

if I wanted to be on my own I'd go sit in the corner of the library with some work.and fall asleep. 
or, go and sit in the nearby park.


----------



## cybernaut

Yes, I did..especially in my freshman and senior year. When I chose to eat lunch, I would be one of the few people who have always eaten lunch alone in the cafeteria, and it made me feel extremely uncomfortable..with many people staring at me or walking past me as if I was some sort of weirdo. People also formed their own judgments against me and would question me about whether or not I had any friends. This has played a bit of an impact for why I've been depressed in high school.

If I didn't go in a bathroom stall, I would go into the library or walk around the school commons until lunch was over. What sucks about my school is that we cannot leave the campus for lunch,which is BS. I'm currently a senior and can't wait to get out of this hell hole..13 days left.


----------



## successful

Haydsmom2007 said:


> that is so silly.. don't teachers go to the bathrooms too??


No they had their own "teachers only" bathrooms. Only a few used the students bathroom. 
but they started getting the security guards to clear out & to check to see if students were smoking or hanging out in the bathroom towards the end of my senior year.


----------



## penguin runner

Library was so much better. That way you could pretend to get work done while waiting there doing nothing and not seem as awkward. Just nerdy. 
Plus I hate going in public bathrooms unless absolutely necessary!


----------



## Too Late for Tea

I did quite a bit...just to waste time during breaks before class was to begin.


----------



## ktbare

I still hide in the bathroom at work, my car on breaks.


----------



## PickleNose

Yeah. I did this sometimes. Really I think I probably did it more just to get out of class than really hiding. But I did like the solitude and would often stay there as long as I could.


----------



## msbxa

Bathrooms are dirty and smelly. There are better places to hide/isolate to.


----------



## sean88

Oh yeah, all the time. lol


----------



## PickleNose

msbxa said:


> Bathrooms are dirty and smelly. There are better places to hide/isolate to.


 Not in school there aren't. If you ask to go to the bathroom, it's probably a good idea to actually be in the bathroom if they come looking for you.


----------



## purplerainx3

I hid in bathroom stalls various times during freshman year while I was awkwardly waiting for the morning bell to ring. Everyone else had friends to talk to, and I didn't. So I just spared myself the embarrassment of standing alone. I also recall hiding there for an entire lunch period one day when I couldn't find my only friend. Back then, you needed a pass from a teacher to go to the library during lunch.
Thankfully I have a group of people to hang around this year, and I always know where they are in the mornings/at lunch. Whether or not they always acknowledge me is another story.


----------



## IcedOver

I also hid in the library in both high school and college. In college, I would hurriedly eat at the on-campus Pizza Hut or down a sandwich I had brought, then jet to the library. I actually made up a stupid little game in the library where I hid little messages in some books and left an introduction to the game on some random table. It pointed people to the Dewey decimal number of a book, and then another, and so on, and I told them to leave a drawing or message of their own. I got a few responses, but it was really silly.


----------



## msbxa

PickleNose said:


> Not in school there aren't. If you ask to go to the bathroom, it's probably a good idea to actually be in the bathroom if they come looking for you.


Yeah I guess so. 
In college/university there is more freedom and places to go, but Its been years now since I've been in high school so I guess I have forgotten. 
Isn't there a library or anywhere outside to go?


----------



## jijiji

IcedOver said:


> I actually made up a stupid little game in the library where I hid little messages in some books and left an introduction to the game on some random table. It pointed people to the Dewey decimal number of a book, and then another, and so on, and I told them to leave a drawing or message of their own. I got a few responses, but it was really silly.


this. is. awesome. :shock


----------



## jijiji

msbxa said:


> Isn't there a library or anywhere outside to go?


everywhere is lonely


----------



## mooseick

at school i do homework in the libery. only reason i got all As rlly  it's much nicer then what i used to do which was stand around a bunch of people and not talk at all v.v i like being able to do hmwrk in there. when its closed i might go sit bymyself outside or in my english teachers class. pretty much work all day and it can be boring when i dnt have anything to do.


----------



## Jcoj613

For the first 2 years of high school I had 3 best friends who I would always hang out with. Junior year, for SOME reason they all move to different states. I spent a lot of my time in bathrooms junior year, only during like 10 minute breaks though.


----------



## dave twothree

Preferred the library. In the back in a secluded part where I'd sit during all my free periods and read. Good times.


----------



## xtina

i smoked marijuana while hiding in the bathroom in high school. gots dem smartz.


----------



## xtina

IcedOver said:


> I actually made up a stupid little game in the library where I hid little messages in some books and left an introduction to the game on some random table. It pointed people to the Dewey decimal number of a book, and then another, and so on, and I told them to leave a drawing or message of their own. I got a few responses, but it was really silly.


that's the best thing ever! i'm bummed i never went to school with you.
i used to leave pretty little "you're beautiful" index cards in books.


----------



## jijiji

xtina said:


> i used to leave pretty little "you're beautiful" index cards in books.


this is a good idea

it makes me feel better when i see the "you are beautiful" on the bathroom stall door


----------



## Jcoj613

jijiji said:


> this is a good idea
> 
> it makes me feel better when i see the "you are beautiful" on the bathroom stall door


Combine that with drawings of genitals and you have the whole package.


----------



## sersesat

I think almost everyday at some points during last two years of high school. Not as often in college.


----------



## purplefruit

god no. bathrooms are gross. if i wasn't in class, i hung out in the library, or in this other room, i forgot what it was called. there was a teacher on-duty in there and kids got sent there if they were bad. but it was quiet and there were cubbies to sit in, so i liked it. it's weird i totally had no conscience about being caught skipping, i hung out in the open, and i never got caught. at lunch i usually ate with my best friend and her friends, but whenever my friend was away i ate lunch at my locker alone, no one really paid attention to me so i didn't feel embarrassed. just really, really frickin invisible and lonely. like... beyond lonely.


----------



## watashi

Nope. Bathrooms were usually full during the break and some people smoked there, so there was an unpleasant smell. And, of course, it's hardly a nice place to be at.


----------



## actuallynot

I did this way more often than I think is acceptable for your personal hygiene. Socializing gave me anxiety (still does) and I honestly had nothing in common with anyone, so I normally hid during lunch break in the bathroom. Except these girls started noticing and so I had to stay in the library or walk the halls after that. (Our school was pretty damn small, though, so those years were filled with anxiety and such).


----------



## Karsten

It got to the point where I wouldn't go to any of my classes. I would just walk the halls and hide in the bathroom each time the bell rang.


----------



## M0rbid

yeah some girl was stalking me.


----------



## littleghost

For two years worth of lunches.


----------



## kageri

Actually bathrooms were often full of people holding conversations to those on the toilet, waiting for one, or hanging out in front of the mirror. You could only hide for as long as you could claim you were peeing and there's a chance walking into one would start people up talking bad about you despite you fully being able to hear it depending on the people. I used them to waste part of the time in the morning or other times when I would have otherwise been to a class quickly. More often I just stood at my locker and pretended to look for stuff or check something with enough seriousness no one would try to talk to me but that did get stuff grabbed from me and my locker sometimes. There was nowhere safe. For awhile we got to eat outside during lunch and then there was a safe enough group that took over a bench and I could hide in but they took that away because some students started just walking off. There was no way I was going to the lunch room to try to fit in a table somewhere. Then I ended up not eating all day, sneaking m&ms from my pocket after I nearly passed out from hypoglycemia and hoping he never singled me out for eating in class, plus I lost anywhere safe to sit. Then I could just sit in the hallways and hope the wrong people didn't come by. Eventually I sat in the library where no one was to interact much with anyone and had a fairly strict librarian but that could have gotten me kicked out of school for not making it to classes. Eventually it kind of did. They just said graduate now with us declaring you autistic but smart enough to know all of this and you get a diploma or you have to accomplish english classes, speech classes, and those other classes that involved personal papers or class participation while you get suspended periodically for missing too much school.


----------



## 8888

Only to hide from bullies.


----------



## AffinityWing

Only rarely. It was only two times out of my whole time in school and only fairly recently, because I wanted to skip class really bad but didn't have anywhere else to go anyway.

The first time was in 10th grade because of my Journalism class. I planned it days ahead, because I knew there were bathrooms on the other side of our gym that not many classes used other than for getting dressed and it worked because not a single person came in during the entire period.

I planned to skip since we had been doing a project where we had to make a PSA video in groups, and I completely dreaded the whole class hearing my voice since I hate it and am so embarrassed of how it sounds recorded. Ironically enough, I didn't even skip on the right day (although I did still skip the entire day when I _was _sure there'd be presentations).

The second time was on the first day of school, last year. I started school a week or so later because of having been on vacation and had to go to a class that had already started. It was locked when I got there so I was so lost and panicked about still walking into a full class, that I walked around the whole school desperately probably more than 5 times and then just shut myself in one of the bathrooms in the portables. That's how I've been caught by an AP before (horrible incident, gave me a complete breakdown. I don't imagine it's anything I'll ever be able to quite forget so easily), just crazily walking around when I was so far from a reasonable state of mind that I decided to start walking _away _from school. That's when I had an AP, cop, counselor, and nurse all question me and even got driven away in a cop car. I don't think I've ever been quite as terrified in my life. That's just why I just don't get how so many other kids manage to stealthily skip class outside of school, though. I was already terrified of skipping before that, so that incident instilled fear in me even more. I could only think of hiding in bathrooms and I'm already paranoid enough of getting caught in them by the teacher, or even worse - by students, enough as is.


----------



## Charmander

No because girls tended to just congregate by the mirrors, sometimes even hanging out in there for the whole break/lunch period. For the most part I was lucky enough to have people to hang round with at school, other than for a short time after I'd left my first group of friends. Then I just went to one of the computer rooms during breaks or lunch. I would've gone to the library but it had really stupid rules like "only Year 9s on Wednesdays" etc so I couldn't often go in.

I guess it's the perfect place to hide but I was always too wary that people would think it was weird that I was in there for so long, and there was no way that I'd eat my lunch in there. I did spend a whole hour in there at uni once though when I arrived too early for a seminar. I guess it's alright when there's nobody else in there.


----------



## Serenixity

I did once for about 2 minutes until I was bored out of my mind and it smelt so bad so I left and, luckily enough, bumped into an old friend that I started hanging out with instead.

Apart from that, I usually went to the library or just skipped school entirely.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Haha yeah, when I was in high school every time before class started I would go and hide in the bathroom and look at myself in the mirror. 

I remember one time during summer school, I had nowhere to sit so I ate my food in the bathroom. Some kid walked in and was like "you're eating in the bathroom?!, Okay then..."


----------



## Carolyne

Not in school but yes at my first job.


----------



## thetown

no. i hanged out in the library in middle school, and I hanged out in a teacher's class in high school to do homework every day during lunch.


----------



## cosmicslop

There was an area part of my high school's auditorium where I could stay when I was depressed that no one goes to other than the school's psychologist. because his office is there It also had a staircase that led down to the staff parking lot where it would be easy to ditch class without getting caught by security. Eventually I started ditching to avoid people.


----------



## Virgo

Heeeeeelllll no. I hid in the counselor's office. Every other day. T_T


----------



## KILOBRAVO

why the hell would you go to school just to spend the day hiding in the bathroom? come on, get a grip, seriously.

whan I was at school I avoided the bathroom at all costs cause they stunk of smoke and the undesirables hung about in there not to mention it probably wasn't clean in there.


----------



## Nekomata

No, I never even went to the toilets there when I needed to ><;


----------



## bewareofyou

No, I was always too scared to go because I didn't want anyone else to be in there and talk to me or it just be awkward.. I only went in once in all my 4 years of high school.


----------



## Glycerin

When I was a child I used to hide in the breaks almost all the time. We weren't allowed inside the building during lunch break, but I sneaked in often and hid in the bathroom or the attic. Writing this is weird btw. They had a playground outside on which we weren't allowed when it rained and had to stand/play beneath a roof instead. But for me rain was the perfect time to use the playground as a place to hide because nobody was there. Then from age 12 we could leave the grounds so I just wandered around the streets.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

Basically every day, I bathroom hopped from restroom to restroom until lunch was over. I did't realize so many people did this as well.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

What? No, that's where kids went to smoke.


----------



## SD92

Our school didn't have baths.


----------



## CalvinCandie2

During my senior year I would get a library pass, go to my automotive classroom, or stay home if the library was closed that day. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unknown Trooper

It may have happened once or twice. Funnily enough, at my school the safest place was the classroom since everyone went out to smoke or meet friends so a lot of breaks were pretty relaxing, all alone while they were all out.


----------



## Fangirl96

Yeah to kill time. Thankfully my schools didn't just have stalls, but actual rooms so it was private and easy to hide for ages. I used to eat in the bathrooms a lot. One of my school buildings in highschool had a really nice bathroom to kill time/eat in. It was pretty long with the toilet on one end and the sink and a massive window on the other end. The window had a really wide stone window sill that you could totally sit on comfortably. That building was pretty much dead so it was extremely calm. I'd sit there for entire lunchbreaks sometimes to eat, study, listen to music, be bored to death... It was either that or stand outside in the cold wind and get my food snatched by a seagull and accidentally eat my own hair (school right by the sea, it's a curse).


----------



## Antisociaal

Im new at this college and i have no friends but the school is big so i can hide anywhere im just sad because i dont want to be like this forever i dont want anyone to see me alone one day 😞 im anti social i dont know how to talk to people what should i do should i talk to someone ?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

no, never. never needed to. in fact, in all 6 years of high school, i never ONCE even took a piss there because all the inbred scums used to smoke in there, talk and guffaw in some uneducated incoherent language, probably deal some drugs in there, and graffito all over the place. That's the last place i wanted to be in there, quite frankly. On the positive note, it trained my bladder fantastically well to go all day without needing to piss. [Used bathroom before and after school at home].


----------



## JerryAndSports

Yup throughout my whole junior and senior year pretty much only during lunch and all that though.


----------



## llodell88

yesss, we're all so sad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Often.


----------



## komorikun

Wouldn't it be easier to just sit outside on a bench? Why would you want to be around people peeing and pooping?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The bathrooms at the schools I went to were usually empty at the times I "hid" in them. I very much did not want to be in there when someone was doing their business. I would usually ask to go to the bathroom when class was in.


----------



## truant

I avoided the bathroom as much as possible, since I've never felt safe in them. I use public restrooms like once every 5 years.


----------



## andy0128

No. At break times i played soccer, loitered in the classroom or wandered around the school. I didn't feel threatened particularly except on the school bus for 5-6 years.


----------



## Nick Attwell

But that wasn't because of my SA lol

It was over my crush having sexual fantasies over her


----------



## Zatch

Not really hide, but it was a good excuse to get away from **** for a while. One the rare occasion that I spent more time then necessary there was usually something else going on. Like horseplay if I saw a friend or drama to talk about.


----------



## roxslide

Yeeeeep. Ate lunch in the bathroom, skipped class... generally just hid... I even slept in the bathroom a few times. I used my backpack as a headrest (so I wouldn't touch anything) and slept through first period in freshman year.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think I did this in sixth form college once when I saw someone specific I didn't want to walk past in the distance.


----------



## Swanhild

I couldn't, because they were filled with normies smoking and talking/laughing. There was no safe space at my high school


----------



## Nekobasu

Swanhild said:


> I couldn't, because they were filled with normies smoking and talking/laughing. There was no safe space at my high school


I used to sneak off all the time to the bathrooms to smoke cigarettes and weed. :/

I was not a "normie" tho, that's for sure


----------



## Swanhild

Nekobasu said:


> I used to sneak off all the time to the bathrooms to smoke cigarettes *and weed.* :/
> 
> I was not a "normie" tho, that's for sure


...
Only normies have the connections needed to get in contact with dealers and buy weed/drugs, unless you happen to live in one of the very few places in the world where it's legal.


----------



## Nekobasu

Swanhild said:


> ...
> Only normies have the connections needed to get in contact with dealers and buy weed/drugs, unless you happen to live in one of the very few places in the world where it's legal.


I was a bad kid, and I lived in the ghetto, went to a ghetto school. Trust me drugs were easy to find.


----------



## Karsten

Yeah, until I realized sleeping at home was much more comfortable.


----------



## 3stacks

Only if we couldn't be bothered to go to class, we couldn't hide outside cause we always got caught out there. Now that I come to think of it the only thing I achieved at school was that I did a dump so long it took a whole lesson


----------



## Suchness

When I smoked.


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> Only if we couldn't be bothered to go to class, we couldn't hide outside cause we always got caught out there. Now that I come to think of it the only thing I achieved at school was that I did a dump so long it took a whole lesson


^ Seriously didn't need to know the longest dump you've taken lmao.

The one perk of being an overachiever in school, all the security guards knew me and didn't think I was skipping class when the occasional anxiety struck me during class hours.
At lunch I just hid in the art room.


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> ^ Seriously didn't need to know the longest dump you've taken lmao.
> 
> The one perk of being an overachiever in school, all the security guards knew me and didn't think I was skipping class when the occasional anxiety struck me during class hours.
> At lunch I just hid in the art room.


I should be allowed to share some positivity and something I'm proud off too you know? Haha. Ah we don't have security guards in our schools so we didn't have to worry about them.


----------



## AffinityWing

Only twice. The first time was in a bathroom I noticed was barely used (My teacher had us use it for the purpose of changing clothes) so not a single person walked in it the entire class period. It was because of a presentation I really didn't want to be present at, because of how much I hate and am embarrassed of others hearing my voice in recordings. Funnily enough, the presentation ended up not being that day so I had ended up skipping on the wrong day and having to go through it anyway. 

The second time was the first day of senior year. I found one of the new classes I had too late and noticed it was locked. I would get absolutely terrified walking late into a full class, having everyone stare at me, so I hid in one of the bathrooms on the other end of school. I think it may have become only for teacher use, but luckily no one caught me there either.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AffinityWing said:


> Only twice. The first time was in a bathroom I noticed was barely used (My teacher had us use it for the purpose of changing clothes) so not a single person walked in it the entire class period. It was because of a presentation I really didn't want to be present at, because of how much I hate and am embarrassed of others hearing my voice in recordings. Funnily enough, the presentation ended up not being that day so I had ended up skipping on the wrong day and having to go through it anyway.
> 
> The second time was the first day of senior year. I found one of the new classes I had too late and noticed it was locked. I would get absolutely terrified walking late into a full class, having everyone stare at me, so I hid in one of the bathrooms on the other end of school. I think it may have become only for teacher use, but luckily no one caught me there either.


 I always felt absolutely trapped at school no matter what was going on.


----------



## AffinityWing

WillYouStopDave said:


> I always felt absolutely trapped at school no matter what was going on.


Woops, I just realized I've replied in this thread before. Not the first time it's happened..oh well. LOL

Then it would seem the first time wasn't in senior year but in sophomore year.(?) Gah, my memory is terrible these days.

I asked one girl I kind of became friends with in one of my classes how other people managed to skip without getting caught and only having such a limited numbers of places to go, and she said they would go in groups. There was also a place that was on the other end of school, Agg as well called it (Place for agriculture-related classes etc.) near which you could skip, apparently. I suppose having SA would naturally make you a much worse and high-risk skipper if you don't have those social resources to learn such things like the security of your school and which areas are more low-risk, better.


----------



## Lyyli

Not the best place to take deep breaths but yes, I hide in the bathroom for that reason.


----------



## slyfox

At lunch I usually went to the library or walked around outside in an area that wasn't very active.


----------



## 968735

yeah I used to do that alot when I was in school when I was really socially anxious:crying:


----------



## seungyeeo

yes, i would do it quite often throughout freshman year. the girls locker rooms had a restroom by the entrance you would turn left to get into and i would hide in the very last stall (the big handicap stall you see in practically every public restroom) my anxiety became a really big problem right as gym was approaching and would become extremely overwhelming, also considering i had no common acquaintances/friends in that class i would pass time in there. a few tas walked in once while i was in there doing the usual, but luckily the stall had a part of the door that reached all the way to the bottom, unlike the stalls in the middle where you’d be able to see someone’s legs, so i just hid my backpack and stood very still until they left. lunch wasn’t too big of deal since i would hang out with a couple of friends by the stairs. by the time sophomore year hit i wouldn’t do it as much and would just go to class with massive anxiety bc the janitors would go in there regularly during my gym period. both years definitely weren’t my prime lmao


----------



## exceptionalfool

I was known for doing this in my small little school. It's amazing to look back on how I just hid in there. Those were difficult times. I just felt embarrassed and wrong all the time. Forget gym freshman year though - that was horrible!! It was last period and I ditched it like every day. That was back before they had fences, controlled entry points and cameras all over the place. All you had to do was dodge the a-hole hall monitor people and keep walking in one aimless direction to sweet freedom.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Pretty much from junior year on I did in high-school. The thing about college is u don’t have 2 eat in the lunchroom u can eat wherever the hell u want which is a big upgrade.


----------



## PandaBearx

Nope, I'd hide in the library from time to time though.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

lmao I got written up once by a sub for going to the washroom 3 times in one class period.


----------



## shyguy07

Nah, I tried to stay out of the restroom at school. The only times I really went was in elementary school when there was a single restroom in each classroom. And in high school, freshman year I had a class in a quiet hallway at end of the day and I'd go during that class sometimes. And in gym class I'd go since there was a restroom in the locker room.

I think it was because in the sixth grade we had a water day at school, and after it I went to change in a stall of the restroom and some guys dumped water over the side. So I tended to avoid them as much as possible, plus I used to imagine that kids did things like smoke cigarettes or do drugs in there, so I didn't want to find someone doing that.


----------



## Suchness

TheForestWasDark said:


> lmao I got written up once by a sub for going to the washroom 3 times in one class period.


Were you allowed to go whenever you felt like it?


----------



## SparklingWater

Nope. Have avoided having to be social by going to the library or on a walk though. Very annoying when someone wants to come with you lol. I was trying to escape you human!


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Suchness said:


> Were you allowed to go whenever you felt like it?


Naw. Once i almost went in class because it was very urgent, and the teacher was in the middle of making a point. She either didn't see me or feigned ignorance.


----------



## BeautyandRage

When I started losing all my friends I would eat lunch in there, eventually I stopped eating lunch altogether. I started eating lunch in the classrooms instead or I just would pretend lunch didn’t start and continue my work and not eat. This one time I sat in the cafeteria and I didn’t know where to sit so I sat at some random table and these people were sitting with their friends all chatting pretending I didn’t exist in between them. Sucked.

Most days at lunch time I would just ditch school and go home. By the end of the year I had 92 absences.


----------

